# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Greek community creates an off-the-grid Internet - AWMN Άρθρο

## NetTraptor

In an effort to buck the expensive rates of unreliable corporate telecom companies, a community in Athens, Greece has created its own private Internet.
Built from a network of wireless rooftop antennas, the Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network (AWMN) now has more than 1,000 members. Data moves “through” the AWMN mesh up to 30 times faster than it does on the telecom-provided Internet.

Περισσότερα : http://www.dailydot.com/politics/gre...internet-mesh/

----------

